# North GA training (inter/adv obedience, socialization, etc.)



## mdm282 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone recommend good training facility or priv. trainer in North GA area? I'm looking into intermediate/advanced training (with socialization) for my 11 month old pup. 

I would like to especially hear from owners with personal experience with any of the training clubs (feel free to PM me if you prefer to do so).

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## mdm282 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

